# Test-Tools für JSP-Files?



## JGeek (10. Sep 2004)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Software Test Tools, mit denen ca. 1200 JSP-Files möglichst automatisiert getestet werden sollen. Mir wurde schon JUnit und Openstar nahegelegt, da ich aber wenig Ahnung davon habe meine Frage nun an die Experten ;-):

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit oder kann mir irgendwelche Hinweise geben, welche Tools dafür geeignet sind?

Vielen Dank schonmal für alle Tipps.


Gruß, 
JGeek


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Sep 2004)

WAS willst du testen?

Die Funktionalität der JSPs innerhalb des Containers?

HTTPUnit, Cactus usw.


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2004)

Das ist eine gute Frage  

Ich soll mich nur im Auftrag ganz allgemein nach Test-Tools erkundigen. Was genau kann man denn testen und welche Tools sind dafür am besten geeignet?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Sep 2004)

> Was genau kann man denn testen


z.B. Existenz 
oder die Syntax (wenns xml ist)
oder obs Funktioniert (innerhalb des Containers)
oder ob mans übersetzen kann (mit jspc o.ä.)


----------



## JGeek (14. Sep 2004)

Welche Tools sind denn dann am besten um z.B.:

-Existenz

- Syntax

- Funktion

oder ob mans übersetzen kann zu testen?  :wink:


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Sep 2004)

- Existenz: die Augen  du machst wohl witze?

- Syntax (irgendein validierender XML Parser, aber nur bei jspx Files, besser ist ein JSP - Precompiler

- Funktion (davor hinsetzten und rumklicken oder HTTPUnit oder Cactus)


----------



## JGeek (14. Sep 2004)

Ich soll das Thema nur recherchieren und nicht verstehen, also bitte nicht so gemeine Fangfragen


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Sep 2004)

ja dann:

HTTPUnit

Cactus

JSPC (der Precompliler von Tomcat)

irgendein validierender XML-parser


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Sep 2004)

JGeek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich soll das Thema nur recherchieren und nicht verstehen, also bitte nicht so gemeine Fangfragen


Diese Einstellung ist schon mal die beste Voraussetzung für gutes Gelingen. *SCNR*  :roll:


----------



## Jaraz (14. Sep 2004)

JGeek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Software Test Tools, mit denen ca. 1200 JSP-Files möglichst automatisiert getestet werden sollen. Mir wurde schon JUnit und Openstar nahegelegt, da ich aber wenig Ahnung davon habe meine Frage nun an die Experten ;-):


1200 Jsp Dateien? Mit Businesslogic?



			
				JGeek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit oder kann mir irgendwelche Hinweise geben, welche Tools dafür geeignet sind?


Dann der Papierkorb.

Jsp Dateien sind nun mal Skriptdateien die man schlecht testen kann. Deswegen sollte man imho jsp auch nur für die einzelnen Ansichten verwenden.
Vernünftig programmierte Businesslogic Klassen kann man super mit JUnit testen.

Für so ein relativ großes Projekt im nachhinein Unit Tests zu entwickeln stelle ich mir aber auch nicht gerade schön vor.

Gruß Jaraz


----------

